# Conan midi files



## Trainz (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi all !

I made two midi songs from the Basil Poledouris Conan the Barbarian soundtrack. I almost re-produced them note for note (they took me many weeks of work).

I used Cubase VST.

Battle of the Mound and Civilisation.


----------



## WingOver (Mar 5, 2004)

Those are awesome!  Brings back memories.  

"civilisation" ends a little abruptly.  Any chance of correcting that?  (I feel guilty even asking since it took you so long to do them).  That said, any chance of getting one of the battle songs from the soundtrack, too?    

Thanks Trainz!


----------



## Trainz (Mar 6, 2004)

WingOver said:
			
		

> Those are awesome! Brings back memories.
> 
> "civilisation" ends a little abruptly. Any chance of correcting that? (I feel guilty even asking since it took you so long to do them). That said, any chance of getting one of the battle songs from the soundtrack, too?
> 
> Thanks Trainz!



I have done these over 6 years ago. I'm not into reworking on them, or doing more (right now, I'm the bass player of two bands, one of them Trance of Mine).

I'm glad you liked them though !


----------



## Trainz (Mar 8, 2004)

WingOver said:
			
		

> any chance of getting one of the battle songs from the soundtrack, too?



It's in Battle of the Mound. It's just not at the beginning of the song, it has a long intro.

Listen to it again. Completely this time.


----------



## Sandretto (May 2, 2013)

Though this thread is old I would like to thank you for the Conan mids, it's very difficult to find mid files of this wonderful soundtrack, great work!


----------

